# pizza hut dish pizza box



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

has anyone else noticed that the box for the pizza hut Chicago deep dish pizza looks like the dish logo.maybe Charlie is expanding his viewer area.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Post a picture.....


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Make's me hungry.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I saw that ad and thought the same thing. It would be a great marketing idea. 

Hmm wonder if the Pizza guy can bring a Pie and install a Dish 500?


----------



## Richssat (Jul 2, 2002)

That will never fly, the pizza delivery guys wouldn't stand for the pay cut to the level of a satellite installer.

Would make the 30mins or less guarantee a little more challenging too  

RR


----------



## mattmill (Aug 10, 2002)

By the way I had one of these the other night...Not very good, very doughy crust. I think of Chicago style as a flakey crust, this was far from that.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I like their original deep dish pan myself. Tried the stuffed crust once and wasn't too crazy about it or the thin crust they make.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

LOL. I said the exact same thing to my wife when she brought one home Fri. I was looking for a free PPV coupon on the box. Agree with Matt, We gave the the pizza a thumbs down. Makes you wonder if those folks ever even had a "Chicago" style pizza in Chicago!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

A commercial for that pizza was just on! Spooky.

The reason it looks like the DISH Network logo is that the D, S & H use the same font.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The box is designed to convert to a parabolic dish. Crease Line A and insert Tab 1 into Tab 2..... 

I ordered a pizza on-line once, but I couldn't figure how to to download it. Turned out I needed a *color* printer. :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Unthinkable _
> *I like their original deep dish pan myself. Tried the stuffed crust once and wasn't too crazy about it or the thin crust they make. *


Pizza quality will be greatly improved after a merger. Please go to the website and let your representatives in Congress know how you feel about pizza crust.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't you need two of them? How are you going to pick up your locals? Maybe this is room for Little Ceasars to come in and pick up some market share...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> The box is designed to convert to a parabolic dish.


Yea, but you have to order that new Japanese style Origami Pizza to get the special box.


----------

